# When did your IBS-D start?



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm doing a bit of research for my own interest and was wondering if people would like to share when/why their IBS-D started and how long they have suffered from it?


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Double


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Will soon be celebrating 8 years with IBS. Yay! Let's have cake and dance in the sun. I got it after a pregnancy which I believe set off hypothyroidism which in turn made my whole system go out of whack. Also, my IBS is rather SIBO. It only took me 7 years to figure this out. Yay, for the super informative health care system! I didn't have to do a thing on my own, they just handed me all the answers directly since they've been studying so hard for so long and are now fit to use their knowledge to cure patients. Yay!


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

I got mine in January when I started a new job but only recently been diagnosed with IBS. At first I was told it was gastroenteritis (which it could've been) and I've read that this can be a trigger of IBS.


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

You know I think it was lurking in the background for a long time with me. I'm gonna say starting around... 20-years-old or so, I would get a bit of IBS (urgency) during times of stress. Also, after drinking alcohol I would have IBS-type reactions the next day... some urgency, loose stool, general grossness/digestive distress but nothing serious. Only with alcohol. At about 24-years-old it became a daily thing. Started with awful bloating/gas NIGHTLY, which eventually become an issue with D or loose stools. So we've been close friends, the IBS and I, since about age 24 (2.5 years so far)... but, as I said, was kind of lurking in the background for a few years prior.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

Aelise said:


> You know I think it was lurking in the background for a long time with me. I'm gonna say starting around... 20-years-old or so, I would get a bit of IBS (urgency) during times of stress. Also, after drinking alcohol I would have IBS-type reactions the next day... some urgency, loose stool, general grossness/digestive distress but nothing serious. Only with alcohol. At about 24-years-old it became a daily thing. Started with awful bloating/gas NIGHTLY, which eventually become an issue with D or loose stools. So we've been close friends, the IBS and I, since about age 24 (2.5 years so far)... but, as I said, was kind of lurking in the background for a few years prior.


How weird - I've had IBS-D for 6 years but it became more severe this year as now I have symptoms, like D, everyday AND I am 24!! Maybe it's related to getting a bit older and having more stress about career etc playing on our minds? At the same time, I do think that some people are earmarked to get IBS and my doc was saying that studies are consistently edging towards a genetic link which is obviously something outwith our control. Who knows, hopefully one day science will find an answer!


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

urbanfresh said:


> How weird - I've had IBS-D for 6 years but it became more severe this year as now I have symptoms, like D, everyday AND I am 24!! Maybe it's related to getting a bit older and having more stress about career etc playing on our minds? At the same time, I do think that some people are earmarked to get IBS and my doc was saying that studies are consistently edging towards a genetic link which is obviously something outwith our control. Who knows, hopefully one day science will find an answer!


Yeah it's funny I used to think I was hypersensitive, allergic, or otherwise intolerant to alcohol. After I OFFICIALLY got IBS at 24, when it became an every day thing, I realized that my "allergic"-type reaction to alcohol was just an IBS attack. Alcohol is still a bad trigger for me but I'm much more used to the response as I deal with it regularly lol. A genetic link sounds about right I have a few relatives with bowel issues. I'm sure stress as we get older adds to the problem substantially. When mine became an every day thing, it was not long after I'd started a fancy new job with some actual responsibilities, with people actually relying on me. I was quite delighted to have this great new job but sometimes we experience stress in subconscious ways as I'm sure you well know. I was also drinking like 3 cups of coffee a day. I feel like that is what set me over the edge :-/

If I limit my coffee to no more than once per day, and keep my alcohol to 1 or 2 drinks per month, it doesn't seem to make me any worse off than if I avoid them entirely. Wine is harder than a mixed drink and I don't like beer so can't speak for that one.


----------



## Mrs_Faircloth (Apr 25, 2013)

More than 2 years suffering and "officially diagnosed" about 4 months ago, I finally went to the Gastro doc and had a colonscopy. It's so challenging living with this now, having to know where all bathrooms are!


----------



## pepperidge (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine was preceded by IBS "lurking in the background" too. I often had "tummy aches" and other tummy troubles as a kid.

When I was about 13, there were periods of time I'd get intense abdominal cramps following a meal followed by an urgent need to use the toilet soon after. I didn't think too much of it at first because I'd feel a lot better after using the toilet and my stools were of the normal form.

Then in 2008, when I was about 16, I went for a family holiday in Thailand and caught a nasty stomach bug that left me spewing from both ends for days. I've never been the same since. The first difference I noticed was the ridiculously loud groaning and growling bowel sounds especially before and after meals. At first I put it down to the recovery diet I was having - bland soup, bread and plenty of fluids - and thought the embarrassing noises would go away once my GI tract was completely healed. Well, it has never been right nor quieten down since. Right after the week or so of diarrhoea from the food poisoning, I became gradually constipated. At first not having to go to the loo so frequently was a relief and I thought the stomach bug was finally going away. But then three days went by without a bowel movement, then four then five. The abdominal cramps came back with a vengeance, just this time I'd sit on the toilet and strain and strain but produce nothing. I got increasingly bloated, very uncomfortable and lost my appetite. Eventually, after lots of prunes/prune juice I eventually managed to go but the constipation grew worse over time and natural remedies like prunes had no effect whatsoever. I had to rely more and more on laxatives and enemas just to have the tiniest bowel movement. The crampy pain after meals and during bowel movements got worse and worse. During this time, the constipation would persist for 5 days or so and then suddenly turn into entirely-liquid diarrhoea for a day or two and the cycle then repeats itself.

Then about 2 years ago, my IBS-A evolved from being constipation dominant to diarrhoea dominant. The bloating has also got worse and worse, accompanied by agonising gas pains that leave me doubled over. I can't decide if constipation or diarrhoea is more merciful. But I've had full-fledge IBS for nearly 6 years now and quite desperate for a "cure"


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

Mine was when I was 17 and I'm 25 now, morning after a party at a mates house and I had really bad d and it just never went away. I remember after the first episode I tried continuing normal life and going to tafe (kind of like american uni) and having random attacks of stomach pain and d with no reason. Hasn't gone away since. I had learned to deal with it a bit better (although I've lost pretty much all my friends and never go to a social gathering without taking immodium and then feeling sick for days after but have kept a current girlfriend who is understanding) but lately have been getting worse then ever which Is why I've come here for help.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

threeheadedmonkey said:


> Mine was when I was 17 and I'm 25 now, morning after a party at a mates house and I had really bad d and it just never went away. I remember after the first episode I tried continuing normal life and going to tafe (kind of like american uni) and having random attacks of stomach pain and d with no reason. Hasn't gone away since. I had learned to deal with it a bit better (although I've lost pretty much all my friends and never go to a social gathering without taking immodium and then feeling sick for days after but have kept a current girlfriend who is understanding) but lately have been getting worse then ever which Is why I've come here for help.


How strange, that's the second person who has said their IBS has got worse at a similar age as mine and another member here (aged 24). So were you drinking quote frequently around this period of time or was it just a one off party? Also, most people her will understand how much your life has had to change because of it - this website will definitely help you. It's a little gem in the frustrating world of IBS.

Mine is worse than ever before too (mine started at 18 and I'm 24 now) but I really do think that positivity is the key although it can sometimes be SO hard.


----------



## Christina1993 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd say my whole life. Heck, I was even a colicy baby! It's really hard for me to remember my symptoms before the age of like... 12, but I can vaguely recall always having some issue relating to the bathroom. I always had a terribly sensitive stomach and would get D easily. I remember before family road trips I'd spend a lot of time in the bathroom trying to "get it all out" and there would always be worry about finding a rest stop. (went on a lot of family road trips as a kid) I couldn't eat all the same treats as other kids at parties because I'd throw up and have pain. I recall sitting in class around 6th-7th grade and having really intense stomach pains, I started shaking and sweating and just sat there horrified until it passed. That event actually caused me to stop going to school as much... My mother was never much help and I really only realized I had a problem when I was around 13. I started worrying about what I ate and getting anxiety about how my stomach would feel and this anxiety and worry about my gut actually was 80% of the reason I ended up dropping out of school... really terrible. Well I'm now 20 and of course still struggling. I'm not sure if my symptoms have slowly gotten worse over the years or if I just pay more attention to them.... Maybe obsessing over them and trying to cure myself has actually made them worse with all the stress. Who knows. IBS is a b*tch!


----------



## hannah326 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi all!

I was just recently diagnosed, but had been suffering for a little over a year. My onset was really out of nowhere and for no reason, but has not eased since. I have predominate IBS-D, but with occasional severe constipation. I guess I could estimate my onset around late 21 early 22, and I will be 24 next month. I actually didn't realize I had something wrong until I had a sever bout with constipation, having previous ovarian cysts I thought that was the culprit! This may sound silly, but MOST (not all) of the time I welcome my bowel movements and know that if I eat, be near a bathroom! It scares me to death to think about not being able to expell! On a normal day I go 3-6 times a day, on a bad day I can go more, or not go at all!!


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

hannah326 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was just recently diagnosed, but had been suffering for a little over a year. My onset was really out of nowhere and for no reason, but has not eased since. I have predominate IBS-D, but with occasional severe constipation. I guess I could estimate my onset around late 21 early 22, and I will be 24 next month. I actually didn't realize I had something wrong until I had a sever bout with constipation, having previous ovarian cysts I thought that was the culprit! This may sound silly, but MOST (not all) of the time I welcome my bowel movements and know that if I eat, be near a bathroom! It scares me to death to think about not being able to expell! On a normal day I go 3-6 times a day, on a bad day I can go more, or not go at all!!


I am exactly the same - I am quite simply never ever 'normal'. I am either running in and out of the toilet all day OR (usually if I have taken Imodium) just nothing at all, which is bliss at the time, but I pay for it the following day with awful D!


----------



## genevieve489 (Dec 25, 2012)

I think I've had it for years, although it's only been diagnosed properly after a particularly bad flare-up last year - I'm 66. I know I've often needed to go to the toilet after meals for some time and have had pain, too. I thought everybody had pain before they had a bm! Coffee and green vegetables have been a problem for me for years as well, although I never made the connection with IBS. So, I would say I've had it for about ten years and it probably began when I was in my fifties. I had my gall bladder out in 2008 and I believe this has exacerbated things.


----------



## jq371 (Apr 14, 2013)

i dont know exactly when it started, but i remember being concious of it when i was about 20. so im guessing it was around then that it must have been noticable....


----------



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

urbanfresh said:


> How strange, that's the second person who has said their IBS has got worse at a similar age as mine and another member here (aged 24). So were you drinking quote frequently around this period of time or was it just a one off party? Also, most people her will understand how much your life has had to change because of it - this website will definitely help you. It's a little gem in the frustrating world of IBS.
> 
> Mine is worse than ever before too (mine started at 18 and I'm 24 now) but I really do think that positivity is the key although it can sometimes be SO hard.


Nah I wasn't a heavy drinker and didn't drink that often, my dad also has IBS that started around the same age. Mine seems to be worse then his though but he is similar. All my specialists said it's common for it to start around that age. It's a confusing condition really, now some doctors tell me it's psychological but I know that when it first started I stopped eating nearly everything but plain rice, tried to go about my life without worrying or knowing I'd be sick again thinking I was better then it'd hit me again without any warning or any worrying/stress on my part.


----------



## cosmo_chick87 (Apr 26, 2013)

My doctor said that I have probably had it for years because of what I have told him about my symptoms but just in the past 2 months is where it has been out of control. Every morning I have diarreah and nothing I have done so far has changed that. Now that I have seen a doc (last thursday) I know that I have to change my diet to find my triggers. So far no change. I dont kno how long it will take and that is the most frustrating thing right now. How long did it take some of you that have had it for years? Are you still learning after 8 years??


----------



## czygyny (Apr 29, 2013)

I was never officially diagnosed until recently, but I've had it since a child and I am 56 now. It was well before the local medical community knew much about it and I just suffered along until more was known about it and I could find information on it on the internet.

I find it interesting that there is a link to anxiety and depression and IBS, being as I was diagnosed with clinical depression as a child, as well. There again, this place was a medical backwater back then and no help ensued so I suffered even more from it than the lack of IBS care until my 30s.

I've come a long way since then, with no pharmaceutical assistance for depression any longer and none for the IBS up until my recent surgery, for which I am using ondansetron until my digestive tract can adjust to all the room since having a 20lb ovarian cyst removed.

There's always something new to learn and I have every hope that I will get past this.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

cosmo_chick87 said:


> My doctor said that I have probably had it for years because of what I have told him about my symptoms but just in the past 2 months is where it has been out of control. Every morning I have diarreah and nothing I have done so far has changed that. Now that I have seen a doc (last thursday) I know that I have to change my diet to find my triggers. So far no change. I dont kno how long it will take and that is the most frustrating thing right now. How long did it take some of you that have had it for years? Are you still learning after 8 years??


It's awful when you get D every day. I am having a few days of relief just now and it is bliss. I don't know why it has cleared BUT it coincides with when I started taking Calcium supplements as recommended on this forum - so far so good!! But I usually give things a week or 2 before I give a final verdict on them!

Don't worry, you will find ways/strategies to cope with IBS. It took me 3 good years to actually mentally accept that I had to deal with IBS, I rebelled against it and IBS does not treat you well if you don't treat it well. I cut out all spicy food, caffiene, and ANYTHING in excess. If you want to sit and binge on junk food then I'd think again. Pizza and fried/greasy food is a no, NO batter etc. My diet consists of chicken, white bread or pasta, pitta, humous, tzatiki, cucumber and a few other veggies. I will eat red meat occasionally to get some iron. Tomatoes aren't great, neither is the skin of most fruit or veg as IBSers seem to find it difficult to digest. I have toast for breakie, not milk or anything. But I eat yoghurt.

So you can see my diet is pretty personalised as is everyone's who has IBS. You have to re-learn your body which is a lot more tricky than it's given credit for. It's trial and error I'm afraid. But maybe try the Calcium Carbonate supplements? Worth a shot.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Mine started at age 9.I am now 36.I have no idea what started it.The concensus seems to be a factor of 4 years on antibiotics and eating food from the grocery store.Before age 9,we ate from a family garden and butchered our own meat.We rarely relied on a store for anything,except coffee,tea,and spices for cooking.


----------



## HateIBS1989 (May 8, 2013)

Been having it for about 2 months on and off but only diagnosed today


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

I started having IBS when I was a teenager. It happened soon after I got a stomach virus in November 1987. I have a phobia of vomiting, so I worried a lot. I'd sometimes have bouts of diarrhea. This lasted off and on until December 1993 when I started on Paxil. The Paxil was like a miracle drug at first. I enjoyed several years with hardly any bowel trouble. Then in January 2001 I got the stomach virus, this time with both vomiting and diarrhea. Soon after that, the panic attacks and IBS started up again. Every time I have loose bowels I'm afraid of the stomach virus because it started with diarrhea the last time I had the virus. I'm still on Paxil, but it may be time to switch medications. I tried switching to Zoloft for around a week a few years ago, but it only made me feel nervous and panicky, so I went back to Paxil. I had IBS trouble last fall even one day having liquid stools. This past winter and spring my bowels have been okay (knock wood). I take Fiber Choice tablets, but not every day. I used to take Digestive Advantage probiotics, but I stopped because I worry about the possibility of it causing SIBO.

Susan


----------



## janjan (May 14, 2013)

I just woke up one day in August with diarrhea and it never went away I haven't been diagnosed yet but colonoscopy and MRI where both clear so must.be ibs


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

janjan said:


> I just woke up one day in August with diarrhea and it never went away I haven't been diagnosed yet but colonoscopy and MRI where both clear so must.be ibs


Have you had an allergy test or celiac test?There's a lot of other things that could cause the same symptoms.I hope it's nothing major and you can get well.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Late teens/early 20's. started getting diarrhea after eating for no reason. Never went away and have been dealing with ibs now for about 20 years.


----------



## janjan (May 14, 2013)

Yeah had a ceilac test and lots of other blood tests which just showed i was anemic and low on b12,they want me to go for an ultrasound next and a pill cam test


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I did the ultrasound test.It shown nothing conclusive.Low b12 levels can cause digestive problems,mainly loose undigested food in the stool.I check out ok on that front.Even if the celiac test came back normal,there could still be a sensitivity to products with gluten.My came back clean and when I went off gluten,my symptoms improved by haven't went away completely.


----------



## stella83 (May 22, 2013)

I can't remember ever not haivng it. I would say probably 80% of my problem is probably caused by anxiety. Sometimes going out to eat makes me so anxious that it's probably more the anxiety that makes me sick than actually anything wrong with me. But sometimes I can be at home not anxious or worried at all and whatever I eat will go right through me. Just thinking that I *might* get sick is enough to make me actually sick.


----------



## CecileCcecile (May 29, 2013)

*hi Urban,*

*I've been suffering from extreme IBSD for 10 years.*

*I've been taking part in a testing for a new drug called Eluxadoline.*

*I've been on it for a little over two months now and got immediate results.*

*The FDA wants to fast track the release of this wonderful drug.*

*It's expected to be released aroung the beginning of 2014.*

*Help is on it's way!*


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

CecileCcecile said:


> *hi Urban,*
> 
> *I've been suffering from extreme IBSD for 10 years.*
> 
> ...


Do you have info on how the med contols the symptoms of IBSD?I'd like to hear more about this as I am still experiencing severe bouts of cramping with diarreha.


----------



## CecileCcecile (May 29, 2013)

ibscripple said:


> Do you have info on how the med contols the symptoms of IBSD?I'd like to hear more about this as I am still experiencing severe bouts of cramping with diarreha.


http://www.furiex.com/pipeline/discoverydevelopment-pipeline/mu-delta/

It's amazing. The first time in many years that I feel painfree and normal


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

First noticed symptoms when in my mid-twenties, which was about 6-7 years ago. Been battling ever since.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm 62 and I've officially had IBS-D since the late '80s. Yeah, over 25 years and still suffeing. Actually I think I had a problem since college, way back in the Seventies. I used to take alot of amphetimines to help me study which had a nice side effect of making me regular. Well, I knew I couldn't live my life taking a controlled substance and when I wasn't using my guts were all fouled up. Tons of gas and irregularity. Then in the '80s I went through a divorce and started partying like crazy, using lots of alcohol and even cocaine. As you might imagine that lifestyle was not conducive to good digestion. I was writing off what was probably IBS as just a bad diet. So I most likely have had it over 30 years! I sometimes wonder if the depression that follows a hard living lifestyle could have caused it. That said, I very seldom drink much any more and no drugs, except lomotil for my D, yet my condition has not improved. Sometimes I feel like going back to my old lifestyle because it least I felt good for a few hours. Luckily, it was also a very expensive way to live and with retirement staring me in the face I know I can't do that.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

CecileCcecile said:


> http://www.furiex.com/pipeline/discoverydevelopment-pipeline/mu-delta/
> 
> It's amazing. The first time in many years that I feel painfree and normal


Thanks.

GAK! It's opiate based.I can't take it.I have a severe reaction to opioids and phetamine based meds.Last time I had morphine I went crazy and the doctor that give it to me had to let another doctor finish my procedure.It scared him as bad as it did me.I couldn't control my movements,kind of like a meth addict.I ain't going back there.


----------



## prettypoopedout53 (Apr 28, 2013)

Checking out IBS online to see what might be new and read about the eluxadoline study. I will be asking my Dr. about this and watching for it. At age 60 and having IBS since 16 it would be a miracle. I have found nothing makes it better or worse other then how stressed I am and taking immodium daily. Since getting older I have found I can no longer be sure I will not have an accident as I simply can not get to a bathroom fast enough unless I stay home every day.Retirement is in 2 years and hopefully then it will calm down.


----------



## ljhtickle (May 9, 2013)

I have had IBS-D since January 2013. I am 60 years old and very healthy. I am also very active, not depressed and have no real stressors other than this now. It started suddenly and I thought it was a virus but it never went away. At first, I couldn't seem to accept having this, but since have tried to find ways of just living a normal life and coping with it. I take Imodium and usually take it on the weekends when I am most active. I am also currently on the elimination phase of the FODMAP diet and it has been three weeks now with no relief of any symptoms, so I will not be continuing with that diet. I also have an appointment for a second opinion with another gastroenterologist, who I hope will shed a different light on this. As long as I can control this with over the counter Imodium or prescription Lomotil, without having to take another med with many side effects, I will accept this as the way of life for me. My sister had colon cancer and I am thankful that I was not diagnosed with that. Sometimes this has interfered with dating and the fear of entering into a relationship. It also makes me wonder if I will be able to have another relationship with someone, but I guess if that person does not understand, he is not worth being in my life.


----------



## CecileCcecile (May 29, 2013)

ibscripple said:


> Thanks.
> 
> GAK! It's opiate based.I can't take it.I have a severe reaction to opioids and phetamine based meds.Last time I had morphine I went crazy and the doctor that give it to me had to let another doctor finish my procedure.It scared him as bad as it did me.I couldn't control my movements,kind of like a meth addict.I ain't going back there.It's


It's mild I go to work everyday and don't worry about my IBS... I've been on it for two months and I feel normal.... I eat salads again...I don't look for the bathroom everywhere I go....It's amazing!


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

prettypoopedout53 said:


> Checking out IBS online to see what might be new and read about the eluxadoline study. I will be asking my Dr. about this and watching for it. At age 60 and having IBS since 16 it would be a miracle. I have found nothing makes it better or worse other then how stressed I am and taking immodium daily. Since getting older I have found I can no longer be sure I will not have an accident as I simply can not get to a bathroom fast enough unless I stay home every day.Retirement is in 2 years and hopefully then it will calm down.


I am 36 and had IBSD since '87,so 26/27 years.Until I found my doctor about 18 months ago,I was having daily accidents.I was having to quit eatting two days before appointments and wear diapers to leave home.I was miserable.I still get that way a few times per month.My meds are list at the bottom of this post in my sig line.I still think a lot of it is this crap food on the store shelves that causes digestive issues.I didn't have this problem until I went from eatting the food my family grew and butchering our own meat to eatting from the grocery store.It happend over the course of that transition year,as our food stores slowly ran out.



ljhtickle said:


> I have had IBS-D since January 2013. I am 60 years old and very healthy. I am also very active, not depressed and have no real stressors other than this now. It started suddenly and I thought it was a virus but it never went away. At first, I couldn't seem to accept having this, but since have tried to find ways of just living a normal life and coping with it. I take Imodium and usually take it on the weekends when I am most active. I am also currently on the elimination phase of the FODMAP diet and it has been three weeks now with no relief of any symptoms, so I will not be continuing with that diet. I also have an appointment for a second opinion with another gastroenterologist, who I hope will shed a different light on this. As long as I can control this with over the counter Imodium or prescription Lomotil, without having to take another med with many side effects, I will accept this as the way of life for me. My sister had colon cancer and I am thankful that I was not diagnosed with that. Sometimes this has interfered with dating and the fear of entering into a relationship. It also makes me wonder if I will be able to have another relationship with someone, but I guess if that person does not understand, he is not worth being in my life.


I can't find any real specific foods that cause flare ups with me.Dairy does because I am allergic to it.Colestipole has been a great med for me.I have regained some of my independance and worry less about accidents,but the uncertainty is still there in the back of my mind.This makes me a little nurvous and it doesn't help any.



CecileCcecile said:


> It's mild I go to work everyday and don't worry about my IBS... I've been on it for two months and I feel normal.... I eat salads again...I don't look for the bathroom everywhere I go....It's amazing!


I'm not sure if I should try it.Maybe an extra small doseage and build up.I'm kind of concerned about chemical addiction with opioids also.I never had problems with salads except when I loaded them up with greasey toppings or a lot of meat.Then all heck broke loose about 10 minutes into eating.Extemely bad feeling to have when you're that unsure of your own digestive system.It makes the future seem so scary.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

While my dr confirmed i likely had previously undiagnosed IBS-C for years before, I have been dealing with D since July of last year. Had 2 weeks of very loose stools, undigested food, everything i ate passing through. Thought i was sick with a virus, went to gastro, confirmed through tests no illness, no disease, just IBS. While i haven't had as long of an episode since, i have pretty much had issues since then. Though lately ive had more urgent moments of almost accidents than ever before, and that sucks. I'm 26 now, so last year I was 25. My dr actually said 20s is very common to develop D specifically, so i see the pattern with many of you.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

IvyWinter said:


> While my dr confirmed i likely had previously undiagnosed IBS-C for years before, I have been dealing with D since July of last year. Had 2 weeks of very loose stools, undigested food, everything i ate passing through. Thought i was sick with a virus, went to gastro, confirmed through tests no illness, no disease, just IBS. While i haven't had as long of an episode since, i have pretty much had issues since then. Though lately ive had more urgent moments of almost accidents than ever before, and that sucks. I'm 26 now, so last year I was 25. My dr actually said 20s is very common to develop D specifically, so i see the pattern with many of you.


I hope you find your "triggers" and get yourself back into a more normal rythem of life.


----------



## ibsisnewtome (May 31, 2013)

i have not been officially diagnosed as of yet, but am being treated for ibs. by my family doctor , going to the gastro doc in two weeks........i think i have had ibs for a cpl years but it became more serious in the last two months, stomach cramping. i am a 48 y/o male that thought was very healthy.

is it normal to wait a few weeks to see a gastro doc???

how do i know its not too serious of a condition?


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

ibsisnewtome said:


> i have not been officially diagnosed as of yet, but am being treated for ibs. by my family doctor , going to the gastro doc in two weeks........i think i have had ibs for a cpl years but it became more serious in the last two months, stomach cramping. i am a 48 y/o male that thought was very healthy.
> 
> is it normal to wait a few weeks to see a gastro doc???
> 
> how do i know its not too serious of a condition?


It took me three months to get int with my gastro doc.Now I see him religously every three months because of my condition.You won't know how serious your condition is until the appropriate tests are conducted.I had to wait nearly 20 years to be properly diagnosed,so please don't put it off.It could turn out to get way worse with time.I was lucky.When I went,they found a precancerous polyp and removed it.I don't think you have cancer or anything like that.I am just saying,get the testing behind you as quick as you can so you can live a better life.


----------



## ibsisnewtome (May 31, 2013)

thanks for responding, i actually want to get tested now, but i have to wait to see the gastro doc...the waiting is driving me nuts, my appointment is not until the june 13th and thats only a consultation, who knows when i will actually be tested.

again thx for responding, i find this website to be very useful in calming my mind


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

ibsisnewtome said:


> thanks for responding, i actually want to get tested now, but i have to wait to see the gastro doc...the waiting is driving me nuts, my appointment is not until the june 13th and thats only a consultation, who knows when i will actually be tested.
> 
> again thx for responding, i find this website to be very useful in calming my mind


For me,the consult is where the doctor decided what tests to do and what order to do them in.They set up the appointments and then it's off to prep for those tests.


----------



## ljhtickle (May 9, 2013)

ibscripple said:


> I am 36 and had IBSD since '87,so 26/27 years.Until I found my doctor about 18 months ago,I was having daily accidents.I was having to quit eatting two days before appointments and wear diapers to leave home.I was miserable.I still get that way a few times per month.My meds are list at the bottom of this post in my sig line.I still think a lot of it is this #### food on the store shelves that causes digestive issues.I didn't have this problem until I went from eatting the food my family grew and butchering our own meat to eatting from the grocery store.It happend over the course of that transition year,as our food stores slowly ran out.
> 
> I can't find any real specific foods that cause flare ups with me.Dairy does because I am allergic to it.Colestipole has been a great med for me.I have regained some of my independance and worry less about accidents,but the uncertainty is still there in the back of my mind.This makes me a little nurvous and it doesn't help any.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should try it.Maybe an extra small doseage and build up.I'm kind of concerned about chemical addiction with opioids also.I never had problems with salads except when I loaded them up with greasey toppings or a lot of meat.Then all heck broke loose about 10 minutes into eating.Extemely bad feeling to have when you're that unsure of your own digestive system.It makes the future seem so scary.


When I go for the second opinion, I will inquire about Colestipol.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine started in childhood, although in those days it was more like IBS-A because I did get C sometimes as well as D. I was on antibiotics for months at a time throughout childhood because of chronic ear infections and I wonder whether that might have contributed. However, my parents told me that I threw up most of what they gave me even as a baby, so maybe it's just in the genes (my dad has had lifelong bowel problems too).

It switched from IBS-A to IBS-D when I hit puberty and started my periods. I've never had a single episode of C since, apart from times when I've overdone it on Imodium.

It fluctuates. Sometimes it almost goes away for a year or two, but then comes back. Can't see much pattern to it to be honest.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

quarky said:


> Mine started in childhood, although in those days it was more like IBS-A because I did get C sometimes as well as D. I was on antibiotics for months at a time throughout childhood because of chronic ear infections and I wonder whether that might have contributed. However, my parents told me that I threw up most of what they gave me even as a baby, so maybe it's just in the genes (my dad has had lifelong bowel problems too).
> 
> It switched from IBS-A to IBS-D when I hit puberty and started my periods. I've never had a single episode of C since, apart from times when I've overdone it on Imodium.
> 
> It fluctuates. Sometimes it almost goes away for a year or two, but then comes back. Can't see much pattern to it to be honest.


Antibiotics is probably the key.I had the same issue growing up.We now know that heavy smoking by my parents caused my chronic ear infections.From age 9 to 14 I was on year round treatments to fend off the ear infections.Around that time I started having serious issues from IBS-D and it has never let up until I started seeing my GI doctor.Some people have diet triggers and some have emotional or mental triggers.it could be a combination of all.


----------



## yayaya (May 5, 2013)

i am sick of this bastard IBS... stupid doctors have made me done many costly test,

undigested shit comes out every time i go to poo ... i have IBS-D .. it feels like i immediately need to poo that urge is so strong ....

i have lost my weight from 56kg to 47 kg and i am 173 cm long, this is going for 2 yrs

my psychological report saya i have mild anxiety and mild depression

i have attempted suicide 2 yrs before then only this monster thing started on me...i now feel no depression but doctor says u have issues and hidden depression i am very angry of what the fuck is going on with me sometime i also get severe stomach pain and acidity .


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

yayaya said:


> i am sick of this bastard IBS... stupid doctors have made me done many costly test,
> 
> undigested ###### comes out every time i go to poo ... i have IBS-D .. it feels like i immediately need to poo that urge is so strong ....
> 
> ...


If you suspect acid,cholestipole and nexium will help.There is no real test other than taking the meds for a month and review your symptoms.My doctor recently handed down my diagnosis after two years of treatments.He says I have IBS-D caused by a hypersensitive digestive tract over reacting and pushing anything I consume out of me as fast as possible.At one point in time,I would have flare ups and sit in the bathroom for 72 hours doing nothing but drink water and passing stomach bile.You are not alone.Press on,and find a new doctor if you feel you aren't getting the medical treatments you need.


----------



## Alfan (Sep 12, 2012)

I got mine after eating out, had a kebab and the day after i was stomach sick... thought it was just something bad i ate.

Have been suffering since that day which was a cuple of years ago 6-7 or so!


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

Alfan said:


> I got mine after eating out, had a kebab and the day after i was stomach sick... thought it was just something bad i ate.
> 
> Have been suffering since that day which was a cuple of years ago 6-7 or so!


Could be a fingal infection or parasite.Doctor can test and treat for the condition.


----------

